# Chernobyl & Pripyat - October 2012



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

No doubt this place has been done a fair few times and you all know the history, so I'll get on with the photos.

This was a visit that was mainly organised by Strefazero, but also by Carbonangel on another well-known UrbEx forum. This was my first time here.

I'm hoping to go back.

Anyway...




Monument & Reactor 4 by jessnphoto, on Flickr

There were a fair few scary-looking dolls lying around, this was one!



No-eyed Doll by jessnphoto, on Flickr

There's some incredible artwork and murals on walls in buildings! This was in the Post Office.



Post Office Mural by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Prison Cell by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Untitled by jessnphoto, on Flickr

...and what's an UrbEx trip without a rooftop with a decent view? 



Wide-angle View by jessnphoto, on Flickr

There are many other photos I didn't include here, so for the full collection, please click here - http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesstified/collections/72157631746057973/.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## quade (Oct 12, 2012)

Never get tired of seeing pics from this region, going in feb and cant wait! awesome set!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice one, was wondering when pics would start to surface! 
Great pics, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 12, 2012)

*Not surprised you wanna go back... Fantastic stuff! *


----------



## Bones out (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice one fella.

Still the same white cloud photographers nightmare sky in October I see!

You done good with those shots!


----------



## chubs (Oct 12, 2012)

brilliant, never get bored of seeinh this place, maybe i should go and see it with my own eyes!!!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice, I see different views every time som eon epost about the place.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, all 

Yeah, there's a thread on the other forum with other people's photos from this trip on. They put mine to shame!

The sky was a pain in the backside, but never mind.

Even though we spent a little less than 2 and a half days in the zone, I didn't see everything I wanted to. I also went to the "Jupiter" factory - that itself you could spend a few days exploring. It's MASSIVE!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 12, 2012)

Some nice shots there! Like others have said, I never get bored of this place!

Cheers for posting these up


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks very much!

I really hope I get another chance to go.

Quade - I'm jealous of you going in February - you'll love it. Some tips for you, though...depending on how long you're going there for, have a plan of where you want to go and when, the place is huge so chances are, you won't see all of what you want to see.

Also, take walkie-talkies with you if you're going with people you know. That way, if you wonder off, you can keep in contact with each other.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 13, 2012)

i never tire of seeing this place...


----------

